# Stalled



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

Not much is getting done. Noah was off at camp. My buddy Stu came by with a tool to saw the tail pipe, so it's gone. It's hot. I get under the car and my goggles fog in about 30 seconds. 

The intake/exhaust manifold stubbornly clings to the engine. I'm not making progress with that. I'm also not sure about removing the gas tank. It's about time to call for help.


----------



## Zukiru (Sep 22, 2008)

do you have your EV parts yet?
I would be willing in the near future to come over there one day and help gut the car I am good at taking things apart!


----------



## idoco (Nov 19, 2008)

I had a similar problem with the exhaust manifold. Could not unbolt it from the engine block. What I ended up doing was cutting off the exhaust as close to the manifold as I could (used an angle grinder). I left the manifold attached to the engine. When the engine comes out the manifold will come with it.

Idoco
www.JustAnotherEVConversion.blogspot.com


----------



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

idoco;bt934 said:


> I had a similar problem with the exhaust manifold. Could not unbolt it from the engine block. What I ended up doing was cutting off the exhaust as close to the manifold as I could (used an angle grinder). I left the manifold attached to the engine. When the engine comes out the manifold will come with it.
> 
> Idoco
> www.JustAnotherEVConversion.blogspot.com


Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------

